# The Guardian Of The Tombs



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, so I cheated a little bit on this one. It's an existing garden angel sculpture that we had in the basement because it got blown over and one of the wings broke off. I noticed it sitting there collecting dust, so I made quick work of it (with the wife's permission, of course!!). I weathered it with some black and green paints, stuffed some vines and twigs in the hole where the wing used to be, and then garnished it with some spanish moss. It's going to look cool sitting front and center, guarding the lost souls of my cemetery...


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautiful lighting.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lord o Mighty!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's what I like about haunters. Nothing broken is discarded when it can be turned into a cool prop for Halloween


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice recycling job. She looks good and even better with the lighting.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks really great. Loving the night shots! How tall is she?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i do the same thing. i have an angel that is missng one wing. i used her to decorate my living room.

this is just gorgeous!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's a beautiful guardian. Nice way to save a statue.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

totally dig the lighting


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great recycling! Love the lighting on her!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Gotta love recycling! Looks really good. Kinda makes me wish I had one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stunning piece! Nice work!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Niiiiiice! I need to get some smaller pieces like that for my cemetary!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Love her! Great photos, too!


----------

